# Affleck's Palace to close....



## Wookey (Aug 23, 2006)

I hear from a reliable source that Affleck's Palace is to be converted into offices, and those stalls which make money are to transfer over to a nearby disused gymnasium.

Anyone have any more on this story?

PS: Sticking the North in with the Midlands can only have been done by a Welshman or a Southerner. I am not best pleased.


----------



## aqua (Aug 23, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> I hear from a reliable source that Affleck's Palace is to be converted into offices, and those stalls which make money are to transfer over to a nearby disused gymnasium.
> 
> Anyone have any more on this story?
> 
> PS: Sticking the North in with the Midlands can only have been done by a Welshman or a Southerner. I am not best pleased.



I like it so shut it   you just don't like change


----------



## Chorlton (Aug 23, 2006)

i am feeling quite hard to be arsed about this... but then again after the blowing up of the market where the triangle was, the closing down of the nearby place (colliseum) and now afflex - where is there for the disaffected youth to buy green-day posters from?


----------



## k_s (Aug 23, 2006)

t'internet


----------



## sojourner (Aug 23, 2006)

Fucking hell - first Quiggins and now Afflecks!  It's a conspiracy to stop all counter-culture shopping, it is!!  

Bloody shame though...is it being relocated?  Doesn't make it better like - same with Quiggins.  Loses the soul when you take it out of the original and interesting building


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 23, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> I hear from a reliable source that Affleck's Palace is to be converted into offices, and those stalls which make money are to transfer over to a nearby disused gymnasium.



takes me back to my teenage years, that does. nothing's sacred any more.  




> PS: Sticking the North in with the Midlands can only have been done by a Welshman or a Southerner



lol I suppose he's both innit


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 23, 2006)

Blimey Charly!

Was talking about such things to my ex-pat mate the other day while in Brighton. Is this the start of something bigger? We were talking about how long This and That and the little curry houses could survive along with a lot of the old buildings in the Northern Quarter.

You being a knowledgable man in Mcr Wookey, do you anything about the leases on that area of town or who owns the property there?


----------



## Wookey (Aug 23, 2006)

> You being a knowledgable man in Mcr Wookey, do you anything about the leases on that area of town or who owns the property there?



I don't....I've been talking to a mate of a stall-holder who is quite close to the owner of Afflecks, but I don't know who's the lease holder, tbh.

I think it's a real shame, after Quiggins shut as well. All my best gear came from Afflecks' when I was a kid - before it went posh, that is. Chelsea boots and vintage 60s jackets, god I looked cool. 

The important thing is that afaik, only the stalls which 'make money' get a place in the smaller new venue - so some less lucrative little favourites could well disappear.


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 23, 2006)

I * heart * Affleck's Palace.


----------



## Barry Kades (Aug 23, 2006)

Noooooo, not Afflecks!


----------



## Kidda (Aug 23, 2006)

nooooooooooo    

my mate works there, he'll be gutted

bastard redevelopment


----------



## moose (Aug 23, 2006)

Good. It's a stinky bug-invested place which should have been condemned years ago. Maybe kids will think for themselves now, rather than trundling down Afflecks for the latest 'alternative' fashion which everyone is wearing. 

[/old git]

eta: Part 2 - It was owned by the guy who now runs Urban splash, but that was a while back.


----------



## inspoken (Aug 24, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> eta: Part 2 - It was owned by the guy who now runs Urban splash, but that was a while back.



Tom something or other - he used to live in the flat above me.


Gutted about afflecks, although i loved the corn exchange even more before the IRA put paid to it.

So now it's office blocks and the triangle. 

Almost makes me glad to be near London now.


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm not seeing mention of this on either BBC Manchester or Manchester Online. Be a fucking shame if it does happen, especially if it's making way for homogenous shite such as the usual offices and chain stores. This recent story (also see here) is on the makeshift BMX track in Hulme springs to mind re: redevelopment.

 

What is The Colliseum now BTW? I know it shut down time ago but I haven't been round the Northern Quarter-Shudehill area in ages and when I have I haven't taken much notice. Used to go there to get my copied games and console mods, and years before that the Corn Exchange to get bootleg cds, Crowley and other occult stuffs, army gear and weaponry (I was only about 13 so can be forgiven!).


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 24, 2006)

Kidda said:
			
		

> nooooooooooo
> 
> bastard redevelopment



seconded

cunts

what next Pop Cafe? The Basement?

Wooks - keep us posted - is there a petition or is that pissing in't'wind??


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> I'm not seeing mention of this on either BBC Manchester or Manchester Online. Be a fucking shame if it does happen, especially if it's making way for homogenous shite such as the usual offices and chain stores. This recent story (also see here) is on the makeshift BMX track in Hulme springs to mind re: redevelopment.



Props to the M15


----------



## Strawman (Aug 24, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Fucking hell - first Quiggins and now Afflecks!  It's a conspiracy to stop all counter-culture shopping, it is!!
> 
> Bloody shame though...is it being relocated?  Doesn't make it better like - same with Quiggins.  Loses the soul when you take it out of the original and interesting building



Has quiggins relocated then? and if so, where is it now?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 24, 2006)

is it only now u noticed the merger woooks?  

i went to affleck's palace once, when i wore flares a fringe and was into the inspiral carpets


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2006)

Strawman said:
			
		

> Has quiggins relocated then? and if so, where is it now?


It's going into John Lewis.   Like you could _ever_ recreate the soul of Quiggins in John fucking Lewis    The whole architecture of the building was hugely important in terms of its ambience - without those semicircular steps to hang around, the death defying staircase to practice your balance and good manners on, and the windy ambling floors, what's left?  A sterile few plots in a posh fucking shop    Petition never worked, despite everyone signing it to death


----------



## chio (Aug 24, 2006)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> What is The Colliseum now BTW?



Just a derelict building.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 24, 2006)

It's a derelict building with a big hole through the middle I think. 

At a guess it will be more flats.


----------



## Strawman (Aug 24, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> It's going into John Lewis.   Like you could _ever_ recreate the soul of Quiggins in John fucking Lewis    The whole architecture of the building was hugely important in terms of its ambience - without those semicircular steps to hang around, the death defying staircase to practice your balance and good manners on, and the windy ambling floors, what's left?  A sterile few plots in a posh fucking shop    Petition never worked, despite everyone signing it to death



Cant say ill miss the shopping experience that much as im in my mid 30s now (except for a clothes shop called resurrection that had great jeans and tshirts) - its the upstairs bar Im sad to see go, great atmos in there and had band nights.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Aug 24, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> It's going into John Lewis.   Like you could _ever_ recreate the soul of Quiggins in John fucking Lewis    The whole architecture of the building was hugely important in terms of its ambience - without those semicircular steps to hang around, the death defying staircase to practice your balance and good manners on, and the windy ambling floors, what's left?  A sterile few plots in a posh fucking shop    Petition never worked, despite everyone signing it to death



Do you mean John Lewis is moving & Quiggins will be in its old building? Or actually inside a John Lewis shop?

(I remember Quiggins well, but don't remember the John Lewis - is it a big building on a corner with a great big statue of a naked man outside the windows of the first floor cafe?)

I totally agree about the ambience of the building - it was much more a place to hang out & meet people, with that big spacious cafe, and a warren of shops - I can't imagine how a few concessions in John Lewis could possibly hope to replace Quiggins


----------



## AnMarie (Aug 24, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> Good. It's a stinky bug-invested place which should have been condemned years ago. Maybe kids will think for themselves now, rather than trundling down Afflecks for the latest 'alternative' fashion which everyone is wearing.






			
				Wooks said:
			
		

> All my best gear came from Afflecks' when I was a kid - *before it went posh*



Hmmm been there a couple of times in the last year...me and the bf agreed they were selling overpriced tat for rich goth kids these days.
All we managed to buy were some joss sticks


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2006)

Strawman said:
			
		

> Cant say ill miss the shopping experience that much as im in my mid 30s now (except for a clothes shop called resurrection that had great jeans and tshirts) - its the upstairs bar Im sad to see go, great atmos in there and had band nights.


Well I'm in my late 30s and I still enjoy going to shops like that - and I guess there's a whole lot of nostalgia going on for me, cos I've been going there since I was an angry young woman same age as my daughter is now 

I've had some top clothes from Quiggins over the years, when there were many more vintage clothes shops in there, and i had some wicked clubbing outfits from a shop called Bubblegum.  The girl who ran it used to dress the trannies for the Garlands 'fashion shows' - my, they were fun nights


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2006)

Ms Ordinary said:
			
		

> Do you mean John Lewis is moving & Quiggins will be in its old building? Or actually inside a John Lewis shop?
> 
> (I remember Quiggins well, but don't remember the John Lewis - is it a big building on a corner with a great big statue of a naked man outside the windows of the first floor cafe?)
> 
> I totally agree about the ambience of the building - it was much more a place to hang out & meet people, with that big spacious cafe, and a warren of shops - I can't imagine how a few concessions in John Lewis could possibly hope to replace Quiggins


It's actually going to be inside the shop - can't see it meself like


----------



## Fledgling (Aug 25, 2006)

Only went in Affleck's once and that was 5 years ago. Mostly seemed to be a fashion outlet for "alternative" people so walking round in my jeans, T-shirt and short hair cut I probably looked a bit out of place, perhaps a bit rebellious. Can't remember the Colliseum, is that the place over the road with the military shops in? Although I don't shop there myself, I'll admit it has a bit more character than all the Market St shops. Much rather get lost there than in the new Next or even worse Debenhams (does anyone else get lost in Debenhams? It's the lost labyrinth seriously).


----------



## moose (Aug 25, 2006)

Bring back Butter Lane Antique Market - the precurser to it all. <shakes fist>


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 26, 2006)

I thought Afflecks was shit. 

Apart from the Emily Strange stuff, of course


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 26, 2006)

Well it's sad in a way cos I used to love the place, the poster shop had some good stuff tucked away amidst the usual shit (wall sized posters for dodgy indie bands and such), pellicannecks brief time their was cool and back in the day it was a lot cheaper than it is now but I have to say, I wander round without being tempted by much now, because it seems to be a lot more label orientated than it used to be. I remember gettin some ace clothes pretty cheap that were designed by the woman on the stall I bought them from and it's not so much like that now. 

So, I'm a bit sad but it's not the place it was, but then again I'm old now so what do I know? - Also since the death of the second floor cafe, my trips to manc have never been the same, a brew (in a proper mug) and a fag, starin out at the human traffic on Oldham Street and on that steps of that wierd methodist mission place opposite.


----------



## chio (Aug 27, 2006)

I remember taking some people from my college in Crewe to Affleck's and some of them refusing to go in cause it looked scary


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 27, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> I remember taking some people from my college in Crewe to Affleck's and some of them refusing to go in cause it looked scary


----------



## inspoken (Aug 27, 2006)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> a brew (in a proper mug) and a fag, starin out at the human traffic on Oldham Street and on that steps of that wierd methodist mission place opposite.


*sigh*   that brought back loads of happy memories of home.

Cheers


----------



## Cerisa (Aug 27, 2006)

shame, i only went for the first time on friday, saw a really cute latex skirt with baby pink bows on the back  £120 though


----------



## Mallard (Aug 27, 2006)

Sad news I suppose but past it's sell by date and not as good after the fire about 15 years ago. Can't see how it can be seen as 'counter culture' these days though.


----------



## Fledgling (Aug 28, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> I remember taking some people from my college in Crewe to Affleck's and some of them refusing to go in cause it looked scary



Who are these people? where do they live and where have they been? Talk about a bubble. Should've taken them to Maine Road via the back road (i.e. round past the Cornerhouse and the back of the uni), can't imagine their reaction then.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 28, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> PS: Sticking the North in with the Midlands can only have been done by a Welshman or a Southerner. I am not best pleased.



We Derbians think of Ashbourne as the gateway to the North, and we're just down the road. You can see the "Derbyshire Hills" from Old Trafford, Richie Benaud sez so and he's never wrong.

So ner. I feel more Northern than anything else.

As for Leicester, yeah that's South 

Anyway, as you were Mancs.


----------



## Jambooboo (Sep 1, 2006)

Spoke to a guy who I think owns (it's always him serving) one of the jewellry places on the first floor (Oldham street entrance -> up and round the stairs -> doors on your left before the poster shop -> at the back of that bit) while I was in there on the Saturday just gone. He said it's the first he heard of it.

Ended up feeling bad as he seemed really alarmed when I told him that I'd heard the place was shutting down.


----------



## grimble (Sep 1, 2006)

My memories of late 80s/early 90s Afflecks Palace:
Eastern Bloc records were on the ground floor before they moved across the road.  Justin Robertson, the DJ, worked there.  
Factory Records had a concession selling merchandise - badges, T-Shirts etc. on one of the higher floors.  All worth a fortune on eBay now.
My mate bought, over the course of one year (1989) 17 pairs of flares from the same stall there.
The shop selling "And on the the seventh day God created Manchester" tops on the ground floor.


----------



## snouty warthog (Sep 1, 2006)

carnt say I'm bothered by the close... afflecks used to be a real treasure trove of interesting stuff in the late 80's... but I hardly bother to go in now, it's all...  I'll miss the caff tho...


----------



## Mallard (Sep 2, 2006)

grimble said:
			
		

> My memories of late 80s/early 90s Afflecks Palace:
> Eastern Bloc records were on the ground floor before they moved across the road.  Justin Robertson, the DJ, worked there.
> Factory Records had a concession selling merchandise - badges, T-Shirts etc. on one of the higher floors.  All worth a fortune on eBay now.
> My mate bought, over the course of one year (1989) 17 pairs of flares from the same stall there.
> The shop selling "And on the the seventh day God created Manchester" tops on the ground floor.



I remember that. Went back yesterday. It's a pale reflection now.


----------



## blinkyspoogle (Sep 2, 2006)

i cannot believe this! after the loss of quiggins despite the best efforts of the owner. i still cannot believe that a compulsory purchase order could be legally served for corporate gain.

this shit makes me sick to the stomach. is nowhere sacred?


----------



## Wookey (Sep 5, 2006)

> Spoke to a guy who I think owns (it's always him serving) one of the jewellry places on the first floor (Oldham street entrance -> up and round the stairs -> doors on your left before the poster shop -> at the back of that bit) while I was in there on the Saturday just gone. He said it's the first he heard of it.
> 
> Ended up feeling bad as he seemed really alarmed when I told him that I'd heard the place was shutting down.




I gave this story to the MEN newsdesk to look into, so I'll check back with them and see if anything has come of it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 6, 2006)

I used to love the cafe on the top floor of aflecks, we spent hours up thre dealing with comedowns after Havok, and they let you smoke spliffs if you weren't too obvious about it


----------



## chio (Sep 6, 2006)

Affleck's used to be fab but last time I went in there it was just full of squeaky little teenage goffs - not impressed. I doubt I'll be too bothered if it does close. If the demand's there for something similar to how it used to be, it'll appear eventually.


----------



## snouty warthog (Sep 6, 2006)

I dunno, it might just be me, but there seems to be an increasing homogenisation to the shops in manc... everywhere's a chain, everywhere's a logo...

God bless the basement!


----------



## chio (Sep 6, 2006)

The Basement is 

I have to say I agree there - there seems to be so little between the really cheap chain stores like Primark and the hideously expensive places flogging T shirts for £60 like Selfridges. Everywhere seems to sell the same pricey brands as well, even in the Northern Quarter! Last time I went shopping in Manchester I ended up getting a load of stuff from H&M  

I do get a bit sick of the "oh Manchester's so trendy" stuff in the papers and on the radio - there's nothing trendy about wearing a £50 T shirt with Dolce and Gabbana across the front before going out to some identikit baaah to spend £6 a drink out of money you haven't got. A review of some new style bar on Galaxy the other day was followed seconds later by an ad for getting yourself out of £15,000 debts  

Anyway, off-topic rant over


----------



## futha (Sep 6, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> I remember taking some people from my college in Crewe to Affleck's and some of them refusing to go in cause it looked scary



same college i went to  
there has been rumours about afflecks closing for years.


----------



## Tacita (Sep 11, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> I gave this story to the MEN newsdesk to look into, so I'll check back with them and see if anything has come of it.



Any news? My partner's kids will be naked without it!


----------



## Wookey (Sep 17, 2006)

Tacita said:
			
		

> Any news? My partner's kids will be naked without it!



Sorry Tacita, have been off work and otherwise occupied. I don't think we've printed a story on it, but I got the story off a freelance journo who's mates with the guy who runs the poster stall, who was told by the owner that the place was being converted into offices.

I don't want to push it too hard because I gave the tip to the newsdesk, from a conversation with this freelance, which is a bit cheeky really.


----------



## chio (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks like there was something in it...

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/s/236/236059_afflecks_palace_under_threat.html


----------



## veracity (Feb 13, 2007)

Sad news indeed and yet hardly a surprise - there have been whispers about this for many years and the value of properties in central Manc mean that this was ultimately inevitable.

I've got many fond memories of the pre-fire Afflecks and of the Corn Exchange too. The very diversity that has made Manchester the 'second city' is fast disappearing. Another one that has slipped quietly away is Band on the Wall... last I heard they were looking for another venue as the Swan Street building is worth a helluva lot of money.


----------



## northernhord (Feb 13, 2007)

Fuck I used to buy all sortsa stuff from Afflecks, shame its shutting, despite coming from Salford I dont bother with Manchester anymore even though i only live 20 miles away from it.


----------



## Wookey (Feb 14, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> Looks like there was something in it...
> 
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/s/236/236059_afflecks_palace_under_threat.html



Took it's time, didn't it. I took that story to the newsdesk months ago!

Crying shame, this. I hope they avert it.

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...d_to_break_deadlock_over_afflecks_palace.html


----------



## northernhord (Feb 14, 2007)

I left Manchester in 1996 and as I left one of my mates who is quite high up in the Planning sector of the Council told me that all the good bits of Manc around the Oldham street area were going to be transformed into some sot of yuppy coffee shops conveyer belt.

Its really sad what,s happening to Manc having its soul torn out, all this new development has got fuck all to with Mancunians and everything to with the influx of affluent money cunts


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 14, 2007)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> all this new development has got fuck all to with Mancunians and everything to with the influx of affluent money cunts



couldn't agree more
it's turning into a fucking photocopy of 'anywhere'
homogenous town centres with a few differences here and there
I loved living in the city centre while I was there
glad I left when I did though (2.5years ago)


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 14, 2007)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Took it's time, didn't it. I took that story to the newsdesk months ago!
> 
> Crying shame, this. I hope they avert it.
> 
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...d_to_break_deadlock_over_afflecks_palace.html



'Sorry that article does not exist'


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 14, 2007)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> I left Manchester in 1996 and as I left one of my mates who is quite high up in the Planning sector of the Council told me that all the good bits of Manc around the Oldham street area were going to be transformed into some sot of yuppy coffee shops conveyer belt.
> 
> Its really sad what,s happening to Manc having its soul torn out, all this new development has got fuck all to with Mancunians and everything to with the influx of affluent money cunts


A friend/former neighbour of mine from years ago opened a business in the Northern Quarter way back when.  Rents were affordable because the area was quite run down.  But then, because of the likes of her taking a risk and setting up businesses, the area started to regenerate and become more desirable.  And then the greedy landlord put up the rent so she had to move the business.  

Hardly seems fair that the people who take the risks and put in all the hard work get penalised for their efforts.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 7, 2008)

Game over!

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/s/1030767_afflecks_traders_face_boot


----------



## Mallard (Jan 7, 2008)

Part2 said:
			
		

> Game over!
> 
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/s/1030767_afflecks_traders_face_boot



Very sad news and ultimately stupid imo.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 7, 2008)

Sad news


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jan 7, 2008)

It is, why does everything that is slightly shabby have to be bulldozed or redeveloped into a glass n' steel coffeeshop ghetto?

I'm thinking...... Kensington Market, Camden Stables, redevelopment of Greenwich, could go on.......

I'll be very mad if they fuck up Portobello, coz it's the only vintage clothing market left, really.  Plus it still has the shabbiness as you go towards Westbourne park, with people selling tat out of a suitcase.

There was a really good vintage clothing shop in Afflecks.


----------



## moose (Jan 7, 2008)

I'd best go and hack the George Best mosaic off the wall before anyone else does.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Part 2 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hang on, there's more!  

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/s/1030958_afflecks_landlords_hit_back


----------



## northernhord (Jan 8, 2008)

AnnO'Neemus said:
			
		

> A friend/former neighbour of mine from years ago opened a business in the Northern Quarter way back when.  Rents were affordable because the area was quite run down.  But then, because of the likes of her taking a risk and setting up businesses, the area started to regenerate and become more desirable.  And then the greedy landlord put up the rent so she had to move the business.
> 
> Hardly seems fair that the people who take the risks and put in all the hard work get penalised for their efforts.



Exactly, its not my Manchester any more, London Mark II


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 8, 2008)

northernhord said:
			
		

> Exactly, its not my Manchester any more, London Mark II




Yup, the second city! A place for business and people with money, fuck everyone else.


----------



## veracity (Jan 8, 2008)

Part2 said:
			
		

> Yup, the second city! A place for business and people with money, fuck everyone else.



Sad but true.

Whatever happens at Afflecks I think ultimately it will end up as yet another retail/residential redevelopment. All over the city centre we've lost these great traders in places such as the much missed Corn Exchange, the city has really lost its character in recent years.

Manchester is a place I don't recognise any more, despite growing up in this city. All around me I see money being poured into development and yet the gap between rich and poor is more tangible than ever.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jan 8, 2008)

...and it's just so boring.  Seriously what is the point of me (a Londoner) visiting Manchester anymore if I'm simply going to see the same clone stores as everywhere else?


----------



## northernhord (Jan 8, 2008)

pinkmonkey said:
			
		

> ...and it's just so boring.  Seriously what is the point of me (a Londoner) visiting Manchester anymore if I'm simply going to see the same clone stores as everywhere else?



I,m sure half of London used to live in Manchester during the 80s up to the mid nineties when all the clubs and good shops were kicking,  everywhere is being designed and altered with 'The same' in mind, Bristols good bit is going down the latte shop swanny too.


----------



## Mallard (Jan 8, 2008)

pinkmonkey said:
			
		

> ...and it's just so boring.  Seriously what is the point of me (a Londoner) visiting Manchester anymore if I'm simply going to see the same clone stores as everywhere else?



Sadly it's becoming the same almost everywhere in the UK.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 8, 2008)

You'd think some teenagers would be organising a protest via Facebook to have a sit in at the building or something.


----------



## northernhord (Jan 8, 2008)

Part2 said:
			
		

> You'd think some teenagers would be organising a protest via Facebook to have a sit in at the building or something.



I,m surprised that something like this aint occured given the long history of the place.


----------



## Kidda (Jan 8, 2008)

theres part of me that still thinks it wont happen, the rest of me hoping that it wont. everyone seems to be totally confused about whats really happening. 

Though it does seem to be fitting a trend, look at the takeover of the Arndale and whats going on with that. Everyday people in manc are even being priced out of there, you only need to walk down the winter gardens side to see that.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 9, 2008)

I bought my first lumberjack's shirt at Affleck's back in the eighties. Surprised it lasted this long to be honest.


----------



## Tank Girl (Feb 1, 2008)

some good news 

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/s/1034919_afflecks_palace_saved?rss=yes


----------



## Wookey (Feb 1, 2008)

Good news??

That sounds like GREAT news.


----------



## Kidda (Feb 2, 2008)

bit too late for some of the stall holders innit.

loads of them moved out last saturday, hopefully they will return.
sounded a bit dodgy what was going on down there though, was speaking to a mate who works on one of the stalls and he was saying that this could have all been sorted out as far back as a year and a bit ago, yet they've dragged it out.

one stall holder has been forced to move to Huddersfield to try and keep her buisness/life in check.

what a shite way its all been handled. 

Still on a positive tip, ace news


----------

